# PX4 magazines



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn these little bastards are expenisve.:smt022

The local store wants 50 bucks a piece for a .40 mag. Is this normal, anyone know where to pick em up for cheap(er)?


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.ex...categorystring=10613***687***11341***10723***


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get MDS mags. MDS makes the actual mag for Beretta. It is the EXACT same mag with even the same baseplate. It just doesn't have the official logo on it.

I bought 2 extended 17 round 40 cal PX4 mags for $26.99 each less than 2 weeks ago (at a gunshow).


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Shipwreck.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/45925-56351-1302.html

$17 :mrgreen:


----------

